# taxidermy pics!! lets see some mounts!!



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

a small pheasent i did. (game bird)


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

and a deer i just finished for my dad!


----------



## topnotch (Feb 20, 2008)

heres some recent work


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

deathrowcalls said:


> and a deer i just finished for my dad!


wow you look freakishly exactly like one of my good friends, you have any relatives in southeast ND?

Nice mount BTW!


----------



## topnotch (Feb 20, 2008)

my mom is from Jud, which is by Jamestown, but i dont have any male cousins and im hoping i dont look like one of your lady friends. Whats the persons name

TYler


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol, nope no relatives in ND, at least not that i know of.


----------

